# My new project...a pond (Update Sep. 17th)



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it was so hard to say no when i saw this pond fro sale on CL, is over 200g i was told and it was cheap so i said to myself...why not?! lol
This is a pic from the add in CL:









I dont have a big car but i need it to pick up the pond so there i go with my little car lol I know i am crazy but hey i had to do what i need it to do in order to get it home :bigsmile:


















This is where i think i will b setting it up, Macy our dog had to b included she doesnt like to b left out in pics lol









I got 2 plants for the pond already, thanks to Pamela  I havent taken pics of them yet but i will soon. Today is to hot to work on it but the digging has began


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Those shallow ponds are perfect for your neighbourhood *****:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Those shallow ponds are perfect for your neighbourhood *****:bigsmile:


hahaha I know, i have to figure something out before i put fish in it


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. looks good, nice score. looks funny in your trunk. Good thing you did not get puled over or fined. i look forward to more pics of the build. Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. looks good, nice score. looks funny in your trunk. Good thing you did not get puled over or fined. i look forward to more pics of the build. Cheers


I was lucky to make it home with no ticket lol


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Claudia said:


> I was lucky to make it home with no ticket lol


lol i would say so. Cheers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

An alligator snapping turtle should keep the ***** at bey 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> An alligator snapping turtle should keep the ***** at bey
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


I forgot to mention the bears lol


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Learn everything you can, so then you can pass on everything when I install mine, ha ha. Good find! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I spend the day with my 4 kids and took them to Belcarra, then came home to dig lol I am pretty much done, tomorrow i will check if is level, I only want the deepest part to b in ground and the rest will b resting on the ground. I didnt take a pic of the final product as it was getting dark but i will take some more pics tomorrow 

The digging begins









I was first trying to get the shape so i could dig deeper









Here i am checking how much more i need it to dig









Then checking how it was so i could dig some more and of course Macy the supervisor (my dog) was checking to c if i was doing a good job









And the almost final result


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Are ya gonna do rocks around the edges?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Are ya gonna do rocks around the edges?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


I dont know yet, i might do rocks or maybe plants or a combination of both


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So I check this am and needs to b level, I will fix that and I will dig a bit more too still to high out for my liking. I am gonna try to do it today but it is another hot day, maybe in the evening


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Macy should have helped you dig ...not sure if you noticed it when you were at my house, but my dog has dug a pond sized hole in my yard 

Did the pond come with a pump?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She digs when I don't need her to lol no, I didn't notice, maybe I sould bring your dog to help me hahaha
The pond didn't come with a pump but I am already looking into getting one and after that I will look into getting a light for it


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Claudia, tho i think you will have to backfill the upper portion or dig down another few feet . I dont think the sides will hold out if not backed up with dirt and rocks.....or where you planing on doing that ? 
I would love to have a outdoor pond...tho up here...tho it would have to be pretty deep .


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> looking good Claudia, tho i think you will have to backfill the upper portion or dig down another few feet . I dont think the sides will hold out if not backed up with dirt and rocks.....or where you planing on doing that ?
> I would love to have a outdoor pond...tho up here...tho it would have to be pretty deep .


Its actually backed up with dirt, I didn't take a last pic cause it was getting dark. I am gonna take it out and dig some more tho but to hot today for me


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Took a picture of the final work from last nite, so like I thought I didn't like it so I took the pond out and dig some more. Looks better now, I can happily say that the digging is done, I started to check on the level and working on it when the thunder and lighting started but i had to stop when the rain started it...it was raining hard lol
Of course I took pics of it, I will load them up on photobucket so I can post them up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So here are the pics.....

This is how it end it up lastnite









Then this is the final result for tonite, i still have to do all around it but the rain was to much


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh did the rain scare you off? 

Looking great Claudia!! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahahh mostly the thunder and lighting  Got pretty dark too, i still have to level it just a bit


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think i finish that part of the pond now, i level it as the best i could lol I added the 2 plants i have and fill it with water. I believe tomorrow i am picking the pump up  I will b thinking on what to do around the pond too
Here are today's pics....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Got the pump and looks awesome


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice work... Im impressed. make sure your pump isnt spraying at all outside the pond, or it will pump all the water out.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Nice work... Im impressed. make sure your pump isnt spraying at all outside the pond, or it will pump all the water out.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Well thank you  I am really happy on how it looks, i found this rocks that are solar lights that will look great  mmmm wait i am going to get a pic.

here...


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks Great Claudia!! Now just keep an eye out for some free large landscaping rock on craigslist :bigsmile:


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. looking good. i am just a little jealous cause i been thinking about a pond lately. Nice Job. Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Looks Great Claudia!! Now just keep an eye out for some free large landscaping rock on craigslist :bigsmile:


Good idea, thanks 



Scherb said:


> Hello. looking good. i am just a little jealous cause i been thinking about a pond lately. Nice Job. Cheers


Don't b jealous, just do it lol I have always wanted a pond and this time I made my mind up on getting it


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like your well on your way. I can picture a smiling Bhudda beside your pond.:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Looks like your well on your way. I can picture a smiling Bhudda beside your pond.:bigsmile:


Hahaha yeah, I got a solar light today but is a front on a tree, I couldn't find the rocks but I will look into those ones tho


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Wish I had a backyard I could pond up  That pump/fountain looks really cool


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Wish I had a backyard I could pond up  That pump/fountain looks really cool


Oh I know, I wanted a pond for a while but hard cause I rent but I did it this time lol


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Claudia.....is there anymore progress with this pond ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Claudia.....is there anymore progress with this pond ?


I planted about 3 lilies and put some lights around the pond but thats about it because it was to hot to b working under the sun. Now it has been much cooler but we r getting ready to go visit my mom tomorrow for couple of days, i will work on it when i come back next week


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Seeing how you got your pond home i thought Id share how I got all the materials home for my plywood tank im gonna build
j/k but this was immediately what i thought of when i saw that thing stuffed in your car lol

you figure out how to heat this bad boy for some sa/ca cichlids, a big 24 inch dovii cichlids might keep your ***** out too


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> View attachment 11021
> 
> 
> Seeing how you got your pond home i thought Id share how I got all the materials home for my plywood tank im gonna build
> ...


Holy smoke! What kind of tank are you building?

The neighbors think I'm nuts. I assembled my 200g tank in the backyard today. I need a couple of mermaids.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i was kidding that is a real pic of a dude who had HOMEDEPOT or something similiar load that stuff on his jetta
they deliver for $50 so it makes no sence lol

i used to be a janitor for home depot along time ago and this was up in the lunch room <worst job ever by the way> nothing says fun like waking up at 5am to scrub toilets im telling ya it was brutal.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought that would make a gigantic tank.

There's a warehouse close to here. I found myself bored so I decided to sell imported furniture from the building. People would buy stuff and sometimes they'd shrink rap it to the roofs of their cars. All about saving a few bucks.

There's only one thing worse than cleaning toilets at 5am and that's cleaning them at 4am.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

nice deal u got on pond  what are you goin to stock in there, are u gonna put gravel or anythin on bottom of liner
hehe any tips gonna get my self a pond in a few week just ordered today cant wait :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If i bought stuff like that from home depot i sure would pay for delivery lol 
I dont think i am putting any gravel in it, is just some plants floating at the moment, i am thinking on electric fence mmmuuuuaaahhhhaaaa so raccoons dont get the fish then i will get some fishies


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

o ok hmmmmmmmmmmm wats the general rule for pond pumps and filtration?
say the pond im getting is 70''X47"X24'' so by calculation its 341 Gallons?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I would a typical 10 times/per hr turnover would be your bare minimum desired filtration but a pond may be different and with a bigger bio filter ect alot of variables


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Claudia said:


> If i bought stuff like that from home depot i sure would pay for delivery lol
> I dont think i am putting any gravel in it, is just some plants floating at the moment, i am thinking on electric fence mmmuuuuaaahhhhaaaa so raccoons dont get the fish then i will get some fishies


You have to protect them from birds as well. There are a lot of gulls around here but I don't know if they frequent your neck of the woods.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

This is what I got - I still have to install it, but apparently this is good for protecting ponds:

Amazon.com: Parmak HS-100 110-20-Volt Horse Surround Low Impedance Electric Fence Charger: Patio, Lawn & Garden



Claudia said:


> If i bought stuff like that from home depot i sure would pay for delivery lol
> I dont think i am putting any gravel in it, is just some plants floating at the moment, i am thinking on electric fence mmmuuuuaaahhhhaaaa so raccoons dont get the fish then i will get some fishies


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been working on the pond for the past 2 days trying to finish planting around it, i think i am done now doing that but now i am thinking that i should of not put the pond so close to the fence and i could of planted there too....oh well i might move everything next year again lol
I have to go buy more stepping stones but at least i can see it coming all together, here are some pics

This pic was taking from my porch









Down the stairs from the porch









Down the stairs









U can c the stairs that goes to my porch 









And the pond.....


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks Great Claudia!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Looks Great Claudia!


Thank you Brenda


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia, that plant that I gave you yesterday is called a corkscrew rush or Juncus effusus 'Spiralis'.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Claudia, that plant that I gave you yesterday is called a corkscrew rush or Juncus effusus 'Spiralis'.


Thanks Pam


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

As u all know, i am moving in the new year so seeing that the weather is not to bad i have been taking the pond down. Plants, lights and stepping stones are already out as well as the plants in the pond. Now just draining it, of course i cant see a single fish in there and to make it more enjoyable i found that the dog that belongs to downstairs people has been using the pond as a bathroom, nope no just pee...yup poop too. I guess it wasnt enough for him to come up to my deck to do his business but also need it to use my pond


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it punt-able? It would learn quick just kidding! but I'm sure the dog would have killed any fish with its bussines going in the water, I'm lucky my dog uses the side yard so hopefully when I fill my pond for the first time in the spring she does not change that (fingers crossed) looks good though shame to have to undo all the hard work put into it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure that if the fish were not taken by the bears or the racoons then was killed by the poop in there, it was really disgusting. My dog is pretty good too, i think mainly cause she doesnt like water much lol I didnt even bother telling that guy about his dog's poop, i just took everything apart and cleaned the pond liner, now is on the side waiting to go to our new place when we move


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking forward to see it all finished again for some inspiration for my the finishes of my own


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Looking forward to see it all finished again for some inspiration for my the finishes of my own


It will take a bit of time this time but will probably do it in the spring/summer. We r moving till Feb.1st and after i am settle i will probably start working on my pond....again lol


----------

